# Stolen plant / tools



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Not happy. Just had one of our vehicles broken in to. Stole 3 drills 
I provide virtually everything for my staff, cordless drills, corded drills, the works! except normal every day hand tools. I think that now I will only provide them with 1 SDS drill and if they want a cordless it is down to them. What are the panels feelings? They were / are told not to leave gear in the vehicles overnight so I feel justified in not replacing; or am I being a bit OTT:whistling2: 

Really not happy:bangin:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to provide all my tools, power and hand. They provide the van and supplies. They do provide some tools, ladders, benders, etc...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you saying you expect an electrician to empty every power tool out of the van at every stop? If that was done do you think that would stop thefts? I say a small job box bolted down would suffice.


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Parts of Muslim law could be applied to the UK, 
Cut off the hands of tool thieves they are the lowest of the low.
To deny a man the right to work to feed his family is the worst crime of all.
I know how this feels as ten years ago i was subbing to a large UK M&E contractor when i had my Bosch 24V SDS drill robbed at the time i paid over £500 for it. I locked it in a secure container on site all they did was grind thier way into it.
As i was a subbie they would not cover me.
You know your kit will end up on ebay or car boot maybe to fund a drug habbitt.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lawnguyland sparky*

I *AM* expecting them to remove the power tools from the van at night {they go home at night}; reason? because they are [email protected] well told to!!

They get a vehicle to go home in at night [if the tax man is watching this is purely because they are on call....UK Sparks will know what I am aluding to ]
I pay their fuel to get to and from home as well. I have the option to make them find their own way to the shop in the morning and pick up their vehicle, then they can drop it off at night and make their own way home. I am on call 24/365 so they do not need it for this purpose.

They cannot even be ar5ed to wash the van!!

Yes I provide ladders and scaffolding and *everything* else

Iam just sick of the attitude of some of them...monday morning should be funny:whistling2: ....rant finishes

*Cornishsparks*

2 of the drills were Bosch 24V sds so you know how I am feeling 

So, to cheer myself up, I am going cave diving tomorrow in a disused copper mine:thumbup: 

Also in 3 weeks time I am down in Devon doing missionary work:laughing:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimix. My past life revisited. Think we have had a similar post before but to repeat myself. I would never NO NEVER employ anyone except some bloke that was self employed. Similar story to you. I washed the vans. I cleaned out the vans. I repaired the vans. I put fuel in the vans. I have even walked home because I had no transport but my staff drove home.Like you - tools stolen from a van parked overnight and on and on and on. You are not being harsh. In fact I would have them leave the van in your yard and using the JIB rule either have them start at 'whatever' for 7.5 hours or pay the traveling time from the yard to get them to site earlier. I would have every man self employed if my party came to power and the thieving so and so's - that's what many employees are, would have to stand on their own two feet and not on your shoulders. Phew! feel much better now.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Bought an SGB Boss ali tower recently [almost new]
On site I could see they were struggling to drop the top section to clear some pipes then re-erect it, red guards toe boards etc. So, I went to the SGB depot and bought 2 half sections [one with a ladder!!!!!] and more braces. They were impressed; I was less impressed when they took it apart with a hammer and dented the F expensive ladder section FFS. 'Oh, it was a bit stuck' 
Seriously thinking of invoking the JIB option:laughing:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Trim m8,i know the feelings with the van theft i had it done a couple of times to me,it really is a kick in the bo**ocks !

My chaps take their vans home ( If thats the taxmax peeking a sneaky look over there then its coz the lads are on call rota ! F'ing taxman ! )

BUT They go home via my place and drop all the powertools off,part of the deal if you like as is washing the vans,they have to be done at least once a week else they get parked up at the yard and we do it the JIB way.

I used to provide all power tools but now i supply only 110v drills,i went down the road of battery drills but they got kna*kered quickly doing ' non work ' related jobs.
If your chaps have been told to remove all tools from the vans at night then they should abide by that rule trimy,if not they should stump up if they get knicked,thats the way i do it here,they like it or lump it !

Really grops my sh*t when some towrag has to help himself to your hard earned gear,its probably flogged for a few quid on a quick bl**dy fix !

They should be caught and hung by their nuts !

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure if i am wrong but under the JIB you are n ot obliged to provide cordless drills only fixing and drilling.
Cordless drill/screwdriver is your own kit.
might be wrong it has probably changed.
Does any one know good insurance that covers all your kit in the van inc test gear?
I am with NORWICH UNION (dont reccomend BASTARDS) i get £1000.00 but it is only hand tools you have that must be listed with reciept.


----------

